#ubuntu-budgie 2017-07-17
<Saichovsky> Hey people
<Saichovsky> Ubuntu Budgie user on a MacBook Pro here
<Saichovsky> I have an issue with my Function keys for adjusting brightness
<Saichovsky> They aren't working. Anyone can assist?
<Saichovsky> Hey
<Saichovsky> Sorry, got disconnected
<Saichovsky> seeking help with brightness adjustment on MacBook Pro - Ubuntu Budgie
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-07-19
<CyberTex> Ubuntu budgie applets have a .plugin file. Where can I find the documentation for what attributes one can set in that file? I'm trying to set the attribute Icon to a none defualt (symbolic) icon.
<CyberTex> Also is it easy to add a custom icon to the symbolic icons list ? ( In Raven)
<CyberTex> What I mean by a symbolic icon settings is something similar to this "Icon=view-grid-symbolic". I did "Icon=/absolute/path/myicon.png" and it didn't work (Duh!)
<fossfreedom> CyberTex, all applets are part of the libpeas way of adding plugins - same as gedit, rhythmbox
<CyberTex> fossfreedom:  Thanks , will check that out.
<fossfreedom> the icon names are basically the name of the icon for your current iconset
<CyberTex> fossfreedom: Raven reads the *.plugin directly. How can I modify its iconset? For a new (added) applet I designed. How can I perform something similar to ""Icon=/absolute/path/myicon.png"" in myAppletName.plugin?
<CyberTex> Sorry, will do my research "https://developer.gnome.org/integration-guide/stable/icons.html.en" 'installing icons' looks related.
<fossfreedom> don't think you can use an absolute path.  Suggest drop the icon into /usr/share/icons/hicolor ... somewhere in there probably.  As I said - the name of the icon has to be in your iconset, or the iconsets it inherits (index.theme)
<CyberTex> fossfreedom:  Got it. Thanks
<fossfreedom> bbl
<CyberTex> k
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-07-22
<e_> is it ok with btrfs?
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-07-23
<iBattaglin> hi
<iBattaglin> why the change in budgie 17 release? One cant change chanell in terminal / irssi anymoere
<iBattaglin> anymore*
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-07-17
<kw> hi guys
<kw> ukuu does not show the latest 4.17.6 kernel
<heiner__> is this the right place for install support?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-07-18
<Gabriel_> what is command line to run Budgie Enviroment?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-07-19
<askjd> Hi, what is the default password for a Ubuntu Budgie live system?
<nexus55> my ubuntu Budgie suddenly starts very slowly, except i use my mouse during starting.
<nexus55> may somebody help?
